# Hotter Water Heater



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Another thread spawned from the C-Room.

BWC offers a performance package that includes a mixing valve and digital temperature readout. This allows you to run higher temps in the tank and still have safe water at the fixtures. According to BWC, you can gain up to 50% more GPH. In addition, it would help kill certain bacteria in the tank by maintaining the temperature at or above 140 degrees. Cool so far right?

Many of us agree that maintaining an increased temperature in a water heater will shorten its life. Well here's the million dollar (OK, maybe a few hundred dollars) question: Is there any data available that shows specifically how much it will shorten the lifespan of a tank type water heater?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm guessing no.......

The day is coming that all water heating devices will have 140 degree water outputs with ASSE 1069 devices at each fixture. 

Water heaters are generally set in the "happy" zone for growth presently.

This will put a huge hurt on the tankless industry.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt,
Why put them at each fixture rather than just one mixer at the tank?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No bacteria growth in the piping Biz. Seems like most new homes in my area have re-circ loops.

You would be circulating 140.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> No bacteria growth in the piping Biz. Seems like most new homes in my area have re-circ loops.
> 
> You would be circulating 140.


Alzheimers? :laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/water-temp-water-heaters-5019/index4/#post62691


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Alzheimers? :laughing:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/water-temp-water-heaters-5019/index4/#post62691


 
You have never said the same thing twice over the years?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> You have never said the same thing twice over the years?:whistling2::laughing:





I may have once or. twice...:laughing:


----------

